# Olympic track cycling thread



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Since there is no thread about this now, I thought I might as well post one. I'd do a fancy map and profile, like Welteyd does for the grand tours, but it's a 250m velodrome, so I thought that'd be overkill.

Track cycling starts tomorrow, August 2nd, with the Men's Team Sprint and Women's Team Sprint, which both start and finish tomorrow, and the opening qualifying for the men's team pursuit.

Women's team sprint starts at 4:00 pm London time (UTC+1) (that's 11 am EDT), with men's team sprint following at 4:15p, women's team sprint round 1 at 4:30p, men's team pursuit qualification at 4:42p, men's team sprint round 1 at 5:46p, women's team sprint finals at 5:59, and men's team sprint finals at 6:15p.

Men and Women's team sprint are brand new event for 2012. The defending men's team pursuit gold medalist is Great Britain.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone outside the UK saw the interview but Cav wanted to ride the team sprint and couldn't as he's competed in a world cup event. Meanwhile France out a track rider in the road race so he could compete on the track. Seems wrong, as Wiggins said, he wouldn't turn up to the track devaluing what those guys do (though I imagine he could still handle himself).

Bauge is terrifying


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Team Sprint is the 2nd coolest event, after Team Pursuit. 

(yes I am biased because I've done both, suck it, haters)

3rd coolest: match sprints, simply because there are so many heats in an event.
4th Keirin. 
5th, Madison, just for the lunacy.
6. everything else.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

1st is Madison. I think only the lunacy comes across when televised. They are great to be in.
2nd is points race
3 rd Kirin 
5th everything else that is in the Olympics
Lots of other cool events that are not in the Olympics though. I won't argue there should be more. There are so many they gotta draw the line somewhere.



Creakyknees said:


> Team Sprint is the 2nd coolest event, after Team Pursuit.
> 
> (yes I am biased because I've done both, suck it, haters)
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*love me some points race*

and am pulling for local gal Sarah Hammer.
Wondwering if Jen Valente will get a start in the women's Team Pursuit


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> Meanwhile France out a track rider in the road race so he could compete on the track.


I would love to know, who would that rider be?


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

vismitananda said:


> I would love to know, who would that rider be?


Bourgain


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> and am pulling for local gal Sarah Hammer.
> Wondwering if Jen Valente will get a start in the women's Team Pursuit


no points race unless it's a shorter event as part of the omnium. Both men's and women's points race and IP (as well as men's kilo and Madison) went away as part of the decision to include MTB and BMX in the 2012 games. fVck....

I pick Germany in the team sprint, assuming they're all healthy.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

JustTooBig said:


> no points race unless it's a shorter event as part of the omnium. Both men's and women's points race and IP (as well as men's kilo and Madison)


I've seen people say that in several places. It's not true, though. 

Mountain biking has been in the Olympics since 1996. BMX has been in the Olympics since 2008.

It looks like the powers that be decided to even out the number of men and women's medals in track cycling. In 2008, there were 7 men's track events and 3 women's track events. In 2012, there are 5 each.

Track cycling lost individual pursuit (men and women), points race (men and women) and men's madison. Track cycling gained women's team sprint, women's keirin, women's team pursuit, men and women's omnium.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

*Omnium*

I was about to have a fit about Points coming out of the Olympics, so I looked up the Omni.

Flying 1 lap
30k Points
Elimination race
4K individual pursuit
15k scratch

They should add one more event to the Olympic schedule. The Six Day


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Guess no one here cares about track cycling? Epic performance by GB in men's team sprint. 3 cycling golds for them already.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Guess no one here cares about track cycling? Epic performance by GB in men's team sprint. 3 cycling golds for them already.


GB still carrying on this incredible cycling performance. The men's team pursuit smashed the world record in qualifying putting 5 seconds on second place! Women's sprint would have medaled but for a mistake. Men's sprint team beat France! I thought Bauge would destroy the competition but now I can't wait for the Keirin. Incredible start


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 26, 2006)

Shame about the womens sprint, but good results for the first day. Hope Vicky gets her head straight for her other events....especially as she is retiring after this one.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Stuart B said:


> Shame about the womens sprint, but good results for the first day. Hope Vicky gets her head straight for her other events....especially as she is retiring after this one.


Disappointing but at least the UCI has made a clear rule and stuck to it. Vicky seemed quite upbeat after, hopefully she won't suffer her doubts and I'm not convinced Mears is at her best.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

ericTheHalf said:


> 1st is Madison. I think only the lunacy comes across when televised. They are great to be in.
> 2nd is points race
> 3 rd Kirin
> 5th everything else that is in the Olympics
> Lots of other cool events that are not in the Olympics though. I won't argue there should be more. There are so many they gotta draw the line somewhere.


I wish swimming would draw a line. There are 34 swimming events most of which have numerous qualification races.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know why the called it a "team sprint". It was just a 2 person pursuit. I think of a "sprint" as a head-to-head race.


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I want the Kilo back!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> I've seen people say that in several places. It's not true, though.
> 
> Mountain biking has been in the Olympics since 1996. BMX has been in the Olympics since 2008.


you're correct, of course. I misspoke.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

AlanE said:


> I don't know why the called it a "team sprint". It was just a 2 person pursuit. I think of a "sprint" as a head-to-head race.


well, it's just 2 for women, but the men's teams = 3. 

there's already an event called Team Pursuit. Can't very well have two events with the same name....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

AlanE said:


> I don't know why the called it a "team sprint". It was just a 2 person pursuit. I think of a "sprint" as a head-to-head race.


Actually its nothing like a pursuit.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Britain’s Hindes admits to crashing purposely in team sprint

I don't get why he outright admits it, other than he can't really get penalized this time around.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Britain’s Hindes admits to crashing purposely in team sprint
> 
> I don't get why he outright admits it, other than he can't really get penalized this time around.


Interesting that it was denied in the press conference then admitted to it later.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Interesting that it was denied in the press conference then admitted to it later.


I think they should be kicked out just like the badminton players. It's the same concept of taking advantage of the rules in an unsportsmanlike manner. 

In other news, who the hell designs rules that encourage such chicanery as deliberate crashes or deliberate losses? Idiots.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually, it is an Italian Pursuit. Just with 3 men or 2 women. Rebranded as the Team Sprint or sometimes called the Olympic Sprint.



32and3cross said:


> Actually its nothing like a pursuit.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

erj549 said:


> I think they should be kicked out just like the badminton players. It's the same concept of taking advantage of the rules in an unsportsmanlike manner.
> 
> In other news, who the hell designs rules that encourage such chicanery as deliberate crashes or deliberate losses? Idiots.


Yup. A variant of the common US cirterium rule, where riders delayed by a crash will "fall down" so that they can take a free lap.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

erj549 said:


> I think they should be kicked out just like the badminton players. It's the same concept of taking advantage of the rules in an unsportsmanlike manner.
> 
> In other news, who the hell designs rules that encourage such chicanery as deliberate crashes or deliberate losses? Idiots.


The whole british federation should be banned for 4 years as they seemed to be all aware and try to cover it up. That would make a good lesson. 

But there are no rules to do that.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

The fastest team won and did it without breaking any rules. Deal with it

Still not sure about a German racing for GB though...


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's just Hindes crazy German sense of humor (and he only started to learn English 2 years ago, so not surpring that it lost or gained something in his translation).


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Why is there no US men's team?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

dougclaysmith said:


> Why is there no US men's team?


I'm guessing because no US men's team qualified during the prior world cup competitions


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

He didn't break any rules. Nothing to see here.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Fireform said:


> He didn't break any rules. Nothing to see here.


Neither did the badminton players, but they got kicked out. If they got kicked out for purposefully playing below their capability to improve their opportunity for medals, how is this any different? He purposefully performed below his capability (crashing) in order to improve his opportunity for a medal. The concept is identical: no rules were broken, but the spirit of fair play was violated, so the British riders should receive the identical penalty to the badminton players.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

erj549 said:


> Neither did the badminton players, but they got kicked out. If they got kicked out for purposefully playing below their capability to improve their opportunity for medals, how is this any different? He purposefully performed below his capability (crashing) in order to improve his opportunity for a medal. The concept is identical: no rules were broken, but the spirit of fair play was violated, so the British riders should receive the identical penalty to the badminton players.


The concept is NOT identical. Did he deliberately lose? No, he deliberately crashed for a restart. That is not the same as throwing the outcome of a match or race. One can argue that the rules need amending but ultimately this rule has been used for a while in the sprint precisely because margins are so fine. 

My problem is really the French complaints. They were beaten fair and square in the final, with Bauge getting beaten on the leadout. Complaining that another team who beat you should have been relegated in a previous round is not a winning mentality.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

roddjbrown said:


> The concept is NOT identical. Did he deliberately lose? No, he deliberately crashed for a restart. That is not the same as throwing the outcome of a match or race.


Hopefully these British cheats can tell themselves that enough times to make the shame of their win more bearable.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

erj549 said:


> Hopefully these British cheats can tell themselves that enough times to make the shame of their win more bearable.


LOL! Yep...I imagine the whole nation is hanging it's head in shame after that double world record breaking sprint gold... :thumbsup:


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

roddjbrown said:


> ......
> 
> My problem is really the French complaints. They were beaten fair and square in the final, with Bauge getting beaten on the leadout. Complaining that another team who beat you should have been relegated in a previous round is not a winning mentality.


To be fair to the French, they were "bitter" at not performing well enough to win the Gold rather than against the British team.

Here is the French coach's view.



> French coach Florian Rousseau has called for a rule change but conceded Great Britain were worthy winners.
> 
> Rousseau's French team won silver in the event and he said: "There was no cheating. The British team was much stronger than the French team and I congratulate them on their success.
> 
> "However, I do think the rules need to be more precise so we don't find ourselves in an identical situation at another Olympic Games."


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

cq20 said:


> To be fair to the French, they were "bitter" at not performing well enough to win the Gold rather than against the British team.
> 
> Here is the French coach's view.


Yep fair point, I think it was the way it was reported but I was wrong, the French did admit they were beaten fair and square


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw Cav who was invited as a commentator on the BBC sending.

Kind of disappointing , while other athletes when invited as commentators, bring insight and great opinions to it, Cav was rather pointing the obvious and generally dull.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

erj549 said:


> Hopefully these British cheats can tell themselves that enough times to make the shame of their win more bearable.


Except no one cheated here, you can be unhappy with how it happened but you dont get to brand people as cheaters unless the cheated get over Mr. bitter.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

erj549 said:


> Neither did the badminton players, but they got kicked out.


Not true. There actually is a badminton rule that says you must use your best effort to win the match. In addition, the players were warned at least twice that if they kept doing that, both teams would be DQd.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Women's team pursuit quaifying is finishing up. GBR is up now and is the heavy favorite. I believe they are the last team to compete. Men's team pursuit follows. 

At least the NBC stream has announcers today. They didn't have announcers yesterday and I had no idea what was happening when Chinese women were relegated.

GBR is easily putting up the fastest time in the team pursuit. They are 3 seconds up with 500m left.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

If you can't watch it live CN is doing a live call Live Report 2012 Olympic Games - Track Day Two | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I was mistaken. 2nd round of Women's Keirin first, then the Men's Team Pursuit finals.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Team pursuit finals now for men. The race for seventh just finished. Now, the race for 5th. Not sure why they bother with these placement races, though.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Denmark with an epic comeback in team pursuit. Down over 1.5 seconds with about 1k left, they came back to win 5th place. Next up is the bronze medal match.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Team pursuit... from a standing start... over 38 MPH average for 4 kilometers.... yowwwwww!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Clive Woodward got a knighthood for leading England to a rugby world cup win. How many golds had Brailsford overseen as head of GB cycling? And a TdF first and second as boss of Team Sky. Arise Sir Dave, surely


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

GB killed the WR again, winning the men's team pursuit by almost 3 seconds.


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 26, 2006)

roddjbrown said:


> Clive Woodward got a knighthood for leading England to a rugby world cup win. How many golds had Brailsford overseen as head of GB cycling? And a TdF first and second as boss of Team Sky. Arise Sir Dave, surely


Hear hear!!!


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

Time to beat a dead horse, but intentionally falling for a restart is very similar to the that lawn tennis crap the just happened. If you can't see it you are either intentionally obtuse or British and blind. That was a total joke. He had a bad start and last time I checked a start was part of the event.

For how boring the track is, I would be in favor dumping more events for downhill mountain biking, short track mountain biking, and cyclocross. They need to also use a real trail for the mountain biking venue instead of that pu$$ified course they have now.

I know Britain has some sweet trails that would be plenty technical and have opportunities to pass.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

GueroAz said:


> For how boring downhill mountain biking is, I would be in favor dumping more events for the track


There, FIFY


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

WHAT a semi final team pursuit performance by the US women. This could be a great final


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Well it was a great final. That GB pursuit team have now broken the world record 6 times in the past 6 races. Ridiculous!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cav is improving a lot on his commentator role, today his interventions where much better


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I watched parts of the Men's Omnium today... damn the points and elimination races are entertaining.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> I watched parts of the Men's Omnium today... damn the points and elimination races are entertaining.


I completely agree, I loved the fight for survival in the Elimination.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Too bad I didn't get to watch one single track cycling event. Weird but I don't care for it much. I think NBC sucks. Can't wait for the Olympics to close, but no before I see Usain Bolt kill the field in the 200m, then I'll be done with it for good.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree that NBC sucks. I thought there was some Track Cycling between 11a-12p today. Now I can't find it listed ???


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

As a much younger man, I was recruited to ride track in Denmark - an offer I passed on.
After watching some of these track races, I'm thinking that was not a smart move - some of them are really exciting!

Replace them with Mountain biking, I think not. Have some Mountain biking, yeah, why the heck not? If the courses are exciting and they can televise it well, might be fun to watch.


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

Watching guys throw themselves downhill at massive speeds on dirt bikes is awesome. It's far better then watching a million left hand turns. Wait, do you like NASCAR?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

GueroAz said:


> Wait, do you like NASCAR?


Nope, but millions of people do so I'll save the NASCAR discussion for another thread.

Don't know if you were responding to my posting or not? If so, please note that I have nothing against MTB as a possible Olympic event - just don't believe it should be at the expense of track cycling.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, Kenny owned Bauge in the match sprints!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Wow, Kenny owned Bauge in the match sprints!


He had no need of that three lap sprint!

Kudos to the Dane in the omnium, that was real guts


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

gusmahler said:


> Wow, Kenny owned Bauge in the match sprints!


Argh! What channel was this on? I'm recording the whole day today to try and catch some cycling.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

AJL said:


> Argh! What channel was this on? I'm recording the whole day today to try and catch some cycling.


Educated guess: NBC will air it tonight on Prime Time.

Reason. I've watched every day of track cycling online. Every day but today, they allow you to pause the stream or come back to watch it after it's completed. Every day, the only sports they don't allow you to re-watch are the ones they show during Prime Time. During week 1, that was mainly swimming and gymnastics. 

Today, you can't watch the track cycling event online after it's finished. You couldn't pause it this morning. It must be on during prime time.

The only other sports you can't re-watch now are gymnastics and beach volleyball. My guess is that those two sports, along with track and field (which is going on now) will join track cycling for the main NBC coverage tonight.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Team GB success leaves French

As always, there's a reason. It's MAGIC WHEELS!!!!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks
Gusmahler!


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

GueroAz said:


> Watching guys throw themselves downhill at massive speeds on dirt bikes is awesome. It's far better then watching a million left hand turns. Wait, do you like NASCAR?


If you dislike track cycling why on EARTH are you even in this thread, let alone commenting?!


----------



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

I didnt want to start a new thread on track cycling, but did have a really simple question for you track cycling experts. I just finished watching Kenny from GB in the mens sprint race. Was curious as to what gear ratio they were using. First track race I watched and I must say it was pretty sick.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

roddjbrown said:


> If you dislike track cycling why on EARTH are you even in this thread, let alone commenting?!


It's called trolling.


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

I think more people would race track if there was more familiarity of the mas start events. They are entertaining to watch, and to race, but NBC spends mo time covering pursuits and sprints. 

What is really entertaining is when a race promoter starts mixing events. I was once in a point-a-lap miss-and-out (elemination). If you weren't going for the point, you stil had to sprint to stay in the race.



Creakyknees said:


> I watched parts of the Men's Omnium today... damn the points and elimination races are entertaining.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

gusmahler said:


> Wow, Kenny owned Bauge in the match sprints!


That was crazy. Was Bauge tired?

Also, I felt like I was watching Wiggo in the TdF (wrt Kenny) - flat affect, gave no appearance of being anywhere near his limit. This Brits have quite a system.

Missed the Omnium, rats, and the team pursuit (double rats!). Hopefully I'll be able to watch them after the Olympics are over.

NBC has something like 4 channels going (at least on via Comcast), but the NBC iPad app I've been using doesn't show which channel the cycling events are going to on - I think that's why I'm missing them.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Exciting finish to the women's omnium...Hammer up by one point from world champion Trott with just two events to go... I'm predicting Hammer. I think she's too much stronger than Trott in the scratch race


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AJL said:


> That was crazy. Was Bauge tired? Missed the Omnium,


That was indeed a great Sprint - Bauge was a good sport though afterwards - he must have been shocked.

Re. Omnium - Missed it as well, what happened?


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

TROTT!!!!! 20 years old and already a double world champion and double olympic gold medallist.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I have enjoyed watching the track events. Laura Trott seems relatively small considering how much power she must be producing. Most of the trackies have insanely massive quads.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

roddjbrown said:


> Exciting finish to the women's omnium...Hammer up by one point from world champion Trott with just two events to go... I'm predicting Hammer. I think she's too much stronger than Trott in the scratch race


Guess again, Trott takes Gold! Queen 'Vic' is one up in the sprint final against Meares.:thumbsup:

Edit: Spoke too soon Pendleton penalised, first leg to Meares, .


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

davelikestoplay said:


> I have enjoyed watching the track events. Laura Trott seems relatively small considering how much power she must be producing. Most of the trackies have insanely massive quads.


Not so much team pursuiters. I think she's like Cav, not THAT muscular but aerodynamically efficient. 

I cannot belivee that Pendleton got relegated from the sprint for that.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

roddjbrown said:


> Not so much team pursuiters. I think she's like Cav, not THAT muscular but aerodynamically efficient.
> 
> I cannot belivee that Pendleton got relegated from the sprint for that.


Rules is rules! She did come out of her lane a couple of times. Harsh but fair.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

cq20 said:


> Rules is rules! She did come out of her lane a couple of times. Harsh but fair.


Well...she came out of her lane when Mears elbowed her in the side... Same commissaire that relegated her from the team sprint. Oh well, Mears smashed her on the second


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

To be fair, also the same commissaire who gave Hoy the OK in the worlds when he went between the two leaders. I think he is fair and he was correct about the team sprint. It would have been good to go to 3 rounds but Mears looked very strong.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep no doubt that Mears looked the stronger in that so don't think it would have made a difference and in the team sprint there was no doubt that the relegation was correct. I would just have preferred that awesome rivalry to end without anything contentious. Anyway, the end of a great career for Queen Vic and hats off to Mears, probably the greatest women sprinters of all time.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*GoldenViking*



LostViking said:


> Re. Omnium - Missed it as well, what happened?


Oh, this...

Hansen wins the Olympic Omnium with a Standout Performance (Cyclingnews)


Very nice! A gold medal for little Denmark - they must be thrilled over there! :thumbsup:


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

roddjbrown said:


> Yep no doubt that Mears looked the stronger in that so don't think it would have made a difference and in the team sprint there was no doubt that the relegation was correct. I would just have preferred that awesome rivalry to end without anything contentious. Anyway, the end of a great career for Queen Vic and hats off to Mears, probably the greatest women sprinters of all time.


Agree with all of that and.....

Chris Hoy is a beast!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Well Sir Chris has won the keirin, so there's that. Just like buses at the Olympics for the Brits, you know there'll be another gold or two coming along soon. It would be churlish to deny Meares her gold, though it's sad to see Queen Vic go out like that.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread needs a Spoiler Warning!


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Sarah Hammer may have"only" won silver in the Omnium but she wins the best cycling name ever.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Scoe141 said:


> I didnt want to start a new thread on track cycling, but did have a really simple question for you track cycling experts. I just finished watching Kenny from GB in the mens sprint race. Was curious as to what gear ratio they were using. First track race I watched and I must say it was pretty sick.


Probably a 50x13 or similar.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

LostViking said:


> This thread needs a Spoiler Warning!


um, the whole pro cycling sub-forum has a spoiler warning, actually.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope there's a rethink before the next Olympics. Does anyone know why only 10 golds can be given for cycling? It brings in big crowds and is exciting to watch so I don't understand why introducing parity between men and women in this Olympics has meant historic events like the individual pursuit had to go. Nor why only one rider was allowed per country per event.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

AJL said:


> That was crazy. Was Bauge tired?
> 
> Also, I felt like I was watching Wiggo in the TdF (wrt Kenny) - flat affect, gave no appearance of being anywhere near his limit. This Brits have quite a system.
> 
> ...


All of the track cycling events are viewable in their entirety on the NBC website.

For example, here's yesterday's listings. Live Olympic Video - Full Schedule | NBC Olympics


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

Scoe141 said:


> I didnt want to start a new thread on track cycling, but did have a really simple question for you track cycling experts. I just finished watching Kenny from GB in the mens sprint race. Was curious as to what gear ratio they were using. First track race I watched and I must say it was pretty sick.


I couldn't find anything about Kenny, but I did find an interview with Hoy where he said he rides 52x14.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

BMX is done on a track of sorts, so I'll just pretend it belongs here.

Pretty impressed with BMX. As did most people, when you think BMX, you think stunt cycling. But this is a pure sprint race with hills. Pretty fun to watch. The early heats had a lot of crashes but they've gotten a lot cleaner.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Start a new thread please.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

gusmahler said:


> BMX is done on a track of sorts, so I'll just pretend it belongs here.
> 
> Pretty impressed with BMX. As did most people, when you think BMX, you think stunt cycling. But this is a pure sprint race with hills. Pretty fun to watch. The early heats had a lot of crashes but they've gotten a lot cleaner.


Well It was a bit disappointing. For me, although our man succeeded in the 1st qualification, he sits on the very last position.


----------

